# Best pick for grip



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

What is you opinion of the best pick(s) based solely on grip? 

I've generally been an acoustic fingerpicker and just recently started delving into the plectrum world. My problem is not so much dropping it, but having the thing constantly flopping around. So far I like products like the brain pick, cats tongue and dava picks (specifically the jazz because of small size). 

I don't have a lot of knowledge about different brands and all so let me know your options for grip and pick control. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Brain and Cat's Tongue seem very similar to me. What do you think?

Edit: Looks like they are the same thing???
Cat's Tongue - Grip Brain Picks (10 Pack) - .073 Red

I have been enjoying these picks recently


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was in love with grips picks until I realize that they get filled with skin and dirt in my hands really quick then they are more slippery than the regular ones, I whish I knew that before spending $20 in a huge supply last summer


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Since you're relatively new to it, have you considered a thumbpick?

I've been playing with a pick so long that I don't drop them (well, hardly ever.....). But I'm so entrenched in the flatpick world, I can't use a thumbpick. If I had it to do all over again, I would have started off with thumbpick and adapted to it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Although the surface is smooth I haven't had any issues with Tortex picks as far as grip goes...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The material used in Blue Chip picks make it stick to my fingers. If you like the Jazz III you might want to try the Blue Chip Jazz 50. These picks are expensive but they last a lifetime. I've had mine for 5 years now and have never needed to replace any of the ones I got.

BlueChip Picks | The perfect connection to your instrument.

These are mine.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Anything with a whole drilled through it.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I second the brain picks. Love em! The grey pick works best for me, bouncing between chords and single notes.



greco said:


> Brain and Cat's Tongue seem very similar to me. What do you think?
> 
> Edit: Looks like they are the same thing???
> Cat's Tongue - Grip Brain Picks (10 Pack) - .073 Red
> ...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dava for sure


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with Greco, brain picks stick like glue.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll 3rd the Cats Tongue (Brain) picks for Acoustic playing. For me, they just have a better "feel" than the Tortex that I pretty much have exclusively used for close to 30 years on electric. The material feels and sounds different on an acoustic to me, in a good way.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

geetaruke said:


> What is you opinion of the best pick(s) based solely on grip?
> 
> I've generally been an acoustic fingerpicker and just recently started delving into the plectrum world. My problem is not so much dropping it, but having the thing constantly flopping around. So far I like products like the brain pick, cats tongue and *dava picks (specifically the jazz because of small size). *
> 
> ...


I have tried a number of different picks over the years that would stay in my hands and the one you mention above is the best I have found yet. The small size also helps me be a bit more accurate than the larger ones.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was given one of Dave Grohl's picks a few years ago. It has a thin cork "donut" on one side. Given how he tends to thrash at his guitar (or at pretty much anything, come to think of it) I imagine the cork is helpful. (And if he ever needs to be cloned, I have some of his DNA in the cork).

One can buy brushable rubber coating for applying to tools. I wonder if a thin coat of such gripping material to a pick would work out well. At the same time, the tactile feedback from striking the string, that comes through the pick, is a part of how we adjust our attack. This suggests that a layer of grip material on top of the pick might damp the tactile feedback. One would have a better grip, to be sure, but maybe diminished touch sensitivity. Grohl's "donut" does not prevent finger contact_ with_ the pick. So maybe some of the rubber coating applied in a few spots - as opposed to a complete coating over both sides of the area where you grip - could do the same thing.

All of that is mere speculation, but worth thinking about.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I was given one of Dave Grohl's picks a few years ago. It has a thin cork "donut" on one side.


Pics! Of picks!!(Or it never happened!)



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Pics! Of picks!!(Or it never happened!)


Sure. Wait until I get home. But for now, it looks sort of like this. The 606 refers to his home studio. The one shown here is from 2012. The one I have is from before then. One of the guys from the DIYstompbox forum was teching for them, during the tour when they backed Dylan. We got together when they came through town and he gave me it as a present.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> Anything with a whole drilled through it.


That's what I do - I use a hot nail and make a hole in my picks and then they grip perfectly. I also love the Steve Vai picks with the rubber grips - I bought a box of them and really like them:

Ibanez Steve Vai White Signature Rubber Grip Picks 6-Pack


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So this is pretty much what I was suggesting earlier, but using the after-market rubber coating. The Vai solution might be perfect for you, or you may prefer less rub, or a different pick size/thickness. A quick search brings up some stuff called "Plastidip" for coating tools, but there are other brushable/dippable substances on the market.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

My only famous one that I got.
Shiflet's FF pic.

















Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been mostly using the Dunlop Jazz III XL for years and was going to say it has great grip, but then yesterday, for the first I drop one. Still very very good though


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Vpicks have an inherent grip to them, but not great for acoustic, imo.
There's a "chirp", or clacking/clicking noise that doesn't bother me with electrics, but may on an acoustic.

I found myself using my Blue Chips all the time, though they are rather expensive, as already noted.
No residual noise and I did get one for the acoustic and it works well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chito said:


> The material used in Blue Chip picks make it stick to my fingers. If you like the Jazz III you might want to try the Blue Chip Jazz 50. These picks are expensive but they last a lifetime. I've had mine for 5 years now and have never needed to replace any of the ones I got.
> 
> BlueChip Picks | The perfect connection to your instrument.
> 
> This is mine.












8D

I only noticed the thinner sizes of Jazz picks until after I ordered, oops.
I've grown fond of this one though, I use it all the time and zero wear.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I noticed that with the V-picks too, I bought a couple of Traditions and as nice as they feel they are noisier than all of my other picks. They seem to be brighter as well. My favorite is the Bluechip TD35, stiff enough for flatpicking yet thin enough that I can strum with it. I bought one with a bevel and one without and prefer the one without a bevel. Both have the most grip in my hands. I like High/Deaf's suggestion of a thumpick, that's my go to pick for years and the only way they fall off is if they break. I use Fred Kelly Slick Picks, I can do everything I could do with a flatpick short of complex strumming or crosspicking but it takes a lot of patience and practice.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Pics! Of picks!!(Or it never happened!).


Here, as requested and as promised. A little fuzzy, but you can see both sides and the little cork "donut" I described. I have no idea if he liked it, or still uses these. I only know he used it at that time. NOte that the Foos were providing an acoustic backing for Dylan on that tour, so maybe this is the sort of pick Dave likes when bashing on a flat-top.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've seen some guitar techs on the rig rundowns score grip area of the pick in a hashtag configuration.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------

